# Artificial Heater for Bees



## Cameron Daley (Mar 25, 2013)

I ran power to the back of my yard so my chicken waterer doesn't freeze during the winter. I also have a light bulb that comes on in the chicken coop during the days all winter long. It wouldn't be that much trouble to run an extension cord to my beehive and put a light bulb under the screened bottom board of my one and only hive. I know this concept won't be quite as feasible next year when I increase my hives to 4... and even less feasible the year after when my hive count will most likely increase yet again. I'm just wondering if there is an obvious problem that I'm not aware of or that I might be missing. My hive sits on two cinder blocks with no foliage within several feet of the hive.

If a light bulb is a problem, it could always be a heating pad or something. I'm just wondering if it would be worth the trouble.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do set this up to heat the hive, you should incorporate a thermostat in some manner. If you get the hive _too _warm in winter, bee activity will increase, and their food consumption will also increase. It would be a real shame to go to this effort, and then have them starve before spring due to increased activity! 

From reading posts by _Ian_, who winters bees _indoors _in Manitoba, the target temperature in his operation is 40 degrees Fahrenheit.

I'm in Tennessee, not Utah, but in my opinion if you get the hive set up properly from a condensation/ventilation point point of view, there is no need to heat your hive in cold weather.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For a full size hive I don't think it's necessary. For a small nuc it can make a difference on bitter cold nights. A terrarium heater is the best.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Two years ago I put a thermostat (on at 30 off at 40) and an under tank heater in an empty box above the inner cover on two small hives, they came out of winter very strong.


----------



## coffeedad (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone try attaching this to a solar power source? i wonder if it would work to warm hive some during day dissipate during night then repeat.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

But, if you warm a hive and activity increases, they will be more likely to fly out into the cold and try to purge themselves. Then they die.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

jdmidwest said:


> But, if you warm a hive and activity increases, they will be more likely to fly out into the cold and try to purge themselves. Then they die.


Thats why you need a thermostat. Keep the temperature it heats to below where they would try to break cluster, like 40 degrees. Help them take the edge off without making them think spring has sprung.

Could be worth a shot.


----------



## coffeedad (Apr 10, 2012)

I was looking at something like this with a solar panel from harbor freight. i wonder with the winter sun being low in the sky and strength in se pa. how much heat it will generate? its such an unknown i guess you should have a thermostat.

Waterproof 12V Hive Electric Heater Save Honey Beekeeper Bee keeping Equipment
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterpro...

Waterproof 12V Hive Electric Heater Save Honey Beekeeper Bee keeping Equipment in Business & Industrial, Agriculture & Forestry, Livestock Supplies | eBay


----------



## mikebarber (Sep 23, 2013)

What is 40f in Celsius for us canadians and do you get a heater with a built in thermostat or how does that work? I'm a newb...this is very intriguing


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't bother. Bees have been keeping themselves warm for millions of years.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

mikebarber said:


> What is 40f in Celsius for us canadians and do you get a heater with a built in thermostat or how does that work? I'm a newb...this is very intriguing


Roughly 4.5°C.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

mikebarber said:


> What is 40f in Celsius for us canadians and do you get a heater with a built in thermostat or how does that work? I'm a newb...this is very intriguing


Use Google and enter "f to c calculator"


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

I was thinking of a 25 watt light bulb in an empty medium super above the inner cover of my one and only small hive. what wattage was your tank heater


----------



## coffeedad (Apr 10, 2012)

I never installed a heater in my hives. I lost 3 of 4 last winter. I'm not sure why i lost them. I still think it would be a good idea to increase temps. a little when its bitter cold outside. With the warm temps this year you might just break the cluster and increase food consumption leading to other problems.


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Two years ago I put a thermostat (on at 30 off at 40) and an under tank heater in an empty box above the inner cover on two small hives, they came out of winter very strong.


I was thinking something like flowerplanter but using 25 watt bulb as heat source . or would a 15 or 40 be better. the weather been nice, by I think we will get some bitter cold soon


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem I had when I used a light bulb (back when they still made incandescent light bulbs...) was that the bees were attracted to the light, so you need to keep it where they can't seen any light...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's what you want.

http://www.amazon.com/Farm-Innovato...45528263&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=thermcube[/url

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Tank-He...28100&sr=8-17&keywords=under+tank+heater[/url

A strong hive can keep itself warm. A smaller hive may benefit from a little help. I did use this heater one year. I found it much easier to screen smaller hives and put them in my garage during cold spells and move them out for flying weather; 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?291483-Bees-in-the-Garage-for-the-Winter

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?295359-Over-Wintering-in-the-Garage-Update


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I got a bee heater from warmbees.com this November. Nice to have for the 2 comb nuc that doesn't have enough bees to keep warm on the 30 degree nights.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How many of you all who use hive heaters are also Treatment Free Beekeepers? What long term benefit to bees is it to get a weak colony through the Winter? Perhaps doing so compounds mistakes made earlier in the year which didn't result in a strong colony and a well stocked hive.


----------



## coffeedad (Apr 10, 2012)

I am treatment free for my hives but had the state apiary inspector here both last year and this year. Both hive were pest free and healthy. MY 2 hives that were lost had plenty of honey but still died during the harsh winters of 2013 to 2015. Hindsight is 20/20 I wish I had tried a heater to help out.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

EHB have developed a technique for keeping themselves warm in the winter, over the Eons ( millions of years). It's called _clustering_.

Some beeks may think they are doing them a favor by providing them auxiliary heat. It most cases it is likely not worth the effort, and may even be detrimental. In a few cases it may actually be making the difference ( areas with severe, prolonged cold).

If you can do it easily, and in a very limited way, it _may_ help. Our winters, here, and my own experience, generally suggest it's a total waste of time. I might have saved a handful of weak hives, over the decades, by wrapping them.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> How many of you all who use hive heaters are also Treatment Free Beekeepers? What long term benefit to bees is it to get a weak colony through the Winter? Perhaps doing so compounds mistakes made earlier in the year which didn't result in a strong colony and a well stocked hive.


For several years I have garaged many smaller hives from late swarms or late splits that did not get to size for winter. With great success I might add. These small "dinks" turned into power houses that grew to almost unbelievable size, my smallest was 2 frames coming out of winter it grew to two deeps, drew their own comb and a supper of honey. It then wintered outside the next year on it's own just fine. 

By doing this the only thing I'm allowing to be passed down in the genes that could be late swarming traits. Which was most likely my fault. These feral survivor bees are a bit swarmy already. Even if I were to let these late swarms die I don't see I could breed this out of my open mated bees. 

Many feral survivors also live in the walls of houses where they enjoy man made heat and many grow to be very strong old hives.

Allowing the spread of packaged bees and introduce of inferior genes in any shape or fashion to the feral bee population is far more detrimental than anyone could do by heating a few smaller hives for winter.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Colobee said:


> EHB have developed a technique for keeping themselves warm in the winter, over the Eons ( millions of years). It's called _clustering_.


And AHB have done it in just a few decades. Bees are very resilient if they're aloud to be.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I suspect the Africans have done it by crossing with Europeans.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> And AHB have done it in just a few decades.


What? AHB have developed clustering ability? Who allowed them to do that?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> For several years I have garaged many smaller hives from late swarms or late splits that did not get to size for winter. With great success I might add. These small "dinks" turned into power houses that grew to almost unbelievable size, my smallest was 2 frames coming out of winter it grew to two deeps, drew their own comb and a supper of honey. It then wintered outside the next year on it's own just fine.
> 
> By doing this the only thing I'm allowing to be passed down in the genes that could be late swarming traits. Which was most likely my fault. These ferial survivor bees are a bit swarmy already. Even if I were to let these late swarms die I don't see I could breed this out of my open mated bees.
> 
> ...


"_Last edited by FlowerPlanter; Today at __11:50 AM__. _*Reason:*_ typo" Feral, not ferial. _


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> What? AHB have developed clustering ability? Who allowed them to do that?


Actually Yes; by forming a tight cluster EHB can produce and retain heat. Africans and Africanized do not do this, they have a loose group of bees that freeze and die when it get too cold. This ability enables them to survive cold winters in Colorado.



Colobee said:


> I suspect the Africans have done it by crossing with Europeans.


That's what AHB are a cross between European's and Africa's.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think the idea that AHB can't live in the North is nothing but wishful thinking. I overwintered four hives that turned out to be what I am sure were AHB here in Nebraska before they turned vicious and had to be requeened.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> And AHB have done it in just a few decades. Bees are very resilient if they're aloud to be.


FP, this is what I was replying to, not about EHB.


----------

